# Stumble or pulse at idle



## Darren5531 (Mar 30, 2007)

I have a stumble or a pulse to my engine when it is below 1500 or so rpms. I have done a pretty decent tune up, regular oil and filter changes. My 2000 gle as 105,000 Miles on it. Cap, rotor, wires, plugs were all done a couple hundred miles ago. That helped a little bit but not much. I can get a video or sound clip if that would help you guys figure out the problem. I have taken it to a couple mechanic type guys around they all say if it runs and drives down the road good then I shouldn't worry to hard about it. Guys at napa advanced auto parts and so on said to just to a tune up when I was there buying my tune up parts. 

Any help? When I am driving it runs great no problems at all. 

I figured I would try to re-set my timing then check for vacuum leaks. 

How do you set the timing and at what rpm?

Thanks for your time and help.

Darren Youngs


----------



## shrike96 (Nov 13, 2005)

Darren,
You might want to check your intake manifold gasket for leaks. That sounds like the symptoms my wifes car had. Just spray some carb cleaner around that area and if the engine changes you know you got a leak.


----------

